# Occupied Roofs



## MarkRandall (Sep 29, 2010)

What is the definition of an occupied roof?

Chapter 10 references this several times, but I don't see a definition. I'm assuming the presence of roof top equipment does not make a roof occupied and that some type of regular use by occupants would make it "occupied".


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 30, 2010)

Take out the words room or enclosed and you will get the idea

OCCUPIABLE SPACE. A room or enclosed space designed for human occupancy in which individuals congregate for amusement, educational or similar purposes or in which occupants are engaged at labor, and which is equipped with means of egress and light and ventilation facilities meeting the requirements of this code.


----------



## cda (Sep 30, 2010)

You know it when you see it

Since dealing with chapter 10 would say when you have dome people there over the exception level for less then required exiting system


----------



## Examiner (Sep 30, 2010)

See my Code Research on a Press Box roof in the Accessibility part of this forum.  I think you will find your answer.


----------

